# problemi di lentezza

## hellraiser

ho problemi di lentezza con gentoo...che prima non avevo con slackware...

per esempio durante la compilazione di qualke pakketto il sistema rallenta bruscamente...mentre su slack quasi quasi non si notava nulla...allora ho pensato di individuare il problema per esclusione:

1. ho attivato il DMA

```
hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hdb
```

2. ho provato a cambiare kernel: ho provato il 2.4.21 vanilla, 2.4.20 gentoo-sources...una configurazione minima...solo quello necessario per il funzionamento...niente di superfluo...

3. ho visto i demoni e altri processi che girano e devo dir che son ben pochi...

Nonostante questo non ho trovato un rimedio alla situazione...

...pensavo che con la gentoo...che era tutta compilata da me stesso avrei ottenuto migliori prestazioni di una distro precompilata...ma ankora riesco a ottenere questo risultato...

Vi posto un po di informazioni sulla configurazione del mio pc e delle flag del /etc/make.conf

Hardware: Amd athlon xp 2000+, hd ultrata 133 (7200), 256 mb ram...il resto  credo che non importi per quanto riguarda il problema...

/etc/make.conf

```
 

USE="avi cdr cups encode gif gtk gtk2 mmx mpeg oggvorbis opengl ssl oss perl png

 quicktime truetype usb X xv -kde -gnome"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

allora che dite in cosa posso aver sbagliato ??

Avrei bisogno di qualke consiglio per sistemare la situazione...non vorrei abbandonare la gentoo, dato che gia me ne sono affezionato...

PS. Un ultima cosa...non so se possa influire in qualkosa...ma la gentoo io l ho installata con lo chroot da slackware...non so se possa aver creato problemi il kernel di slack...o qualke altra cosa...

Grazie...spero in un vostro mitico aiuto ..... 

 :Twisted Evil:   addio

----------

## hellraiser

non è che c sia qualke tool per visualizzare la velocita del sistema ?

qualosa tipo un benchmark ?

----------

## fatez

ciao hellreiser

allora, il tool per eccellenza c'è  :Smile: 

hdparm -tT /dev/*

questo è il mio disco maxtor ata133 : 

```

Gentoo root # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1020 MB in  2.00 seconds = 510.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.00 seconds =  40.00 MB/sec

```

e queste sono le mie informazioni del disco :

```

Gentoo root # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=MAXTOR 6L080J4, FwRev=A93.0500, SerialNo=664209520238

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=32256, SectSize=21298, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1819kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156355584

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1: 

```

questo invece è la stringa che passo ad hdpram :

```

hdparm -qc1 -qd1 -qk1 -qu1 -qW1 -qm16 -qX70 -qA1 -qa64 /dev/hda

```

Abbiamo lo stesso processore in comune, io personalmente utilizzo questi cflags :

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt 

-falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

fammi sapere se migliora il tuo sistema  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

grazie mille...ma io non intendevo per l hard disk ....ma per testare la velocita dell'intero sistema   :Razz: 

cmq per il processore non sono un po troppe quelle flags ?? a te fin ora tutto ok ?

----------

## cerri

In genere e' l'HDD, ecco perche' fatez ha insistito tanto...

Sei sicuro che' l'UDMA sia attivo?

----------

## fatez

Hell, si si cflags le ho da precchio ormai ed ho ricompilato il sistema da zero con quelle. Fin ora tutto ok, eh si.. finchè non trovo qualcosa di più spinto eheh  :Smile: 

Cmq, in teoria se il sistema è lento, al 99% è il disco.

Magari hai fatto manutenzione nel tuo pc, e per sbaglio hai messo un cavo da 40pin sull'ata133?

puoi pastare qui il benchmarch del tuo disco ?

ah, e per gli USE, sai quelli sono facoltativi.. io mi sono stampato le 4 o 5 paginette e me le sono lette tutte prima... (della serie rtfm) . :Embarassed: 

Se ti possono servire te le pasto qui sotto :

```

USE="3dnow -3dfx mmx X dga opengl xv fbcon directfb -kde -arts qt gnome gtk bonobo evo gb gtkhtml motif tcltk aalib imlib ncurses readline sdl svga 

lcms gif jpeg png tiff gd avi mpeg quicktime -alsa oss ggi dvd xmms oggvorbis flash encode ipv6 pam ssl crypt ldap mozilla mozctl mozirc -mozxmlterm 

spell truetype -xml -xml2 -pdflib tetex guile java perl python -ruby slang libwww libg++ pic apache2 -zeo -mysql samba nls gpm zlib"

```

un salutone al mitico cerri!  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

 :Very Happy: 

```
 hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.71 seconds =181.41 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.38 seconds = 46.30 MB/sec

```

no no...non dipende da impostazioni hardware...perke su slackware il pc va che una bellezza...pensa che ho installato tutta la gentoo da la' in chroot e non ne risentivo minimamente della compilazione lunghissima...

anke io gli USE me li so letti tutti   :Surprised: 

addios

----------

## hellraiser

mi so dimenticato le info sull hard disk

```
hdparm -i /dev/hdb 

/dev/hdb:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y060L0, FwRev=YAR41VW0, SerialNo=Y297BKBE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=120103200

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):  1 2 3 4 5 6 7

```

----------

## fatez

hmmm il disco sembra andare bene, anche se settandolo a -qX70 lo porteresti a udma6.

Esattamente.. cosa ti sembra lento? compilare? eseguire programmi ? giocare? xmms ? film?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## hellraiser

per ora ankora provo divx e giochi tipo emulatori...

cmq quando compilo mi si rallenta di brutto il sistema...

per esempio ora sto compilando openoffice...e quando swithco i workspace di fluxbox...ci mette un po di tempo a far comparire le gui dei prog...tipo mozillafirebird o un aterm...

ad aprire un aterm...ci mette un po di tempo...non è un apertura normale...

attraverso gkrellm ho visto il disco che lavora sui 2/3/4 mb/sec...quindi non è che sia un gran lavoraccio per lui...

durante la compilazione se provo ad aprire mozilla...ci mette molto tempo...

 :Confused: 

----------

## fatez

```

 per esempio durante la compilazione di qualke pakketto il sistema rallenta bruscamente...mentre su slack quasi quasi non si notava nulla...allora

```

come li compilavi in slack?  a manina o scaricavi il tarball già fatto e lo installavi con pkgtool ??

----------

## fatez

hmmm forse ho capito. 

tu stai compilando .. lavorando.. e stressando il sistema con soli 256 Mb di ram.

una mal configurazione del kernel, o del cflags ti faranno usare troppa memoria e qundi linuzzo come tutti gli os pesca la virtual ram ciè hd.

openoffice se hai preso i source .. sono duri da compilare .. io ho 1.5Gb di ram e me la riempio tutta con openoffice .. vabbeh che magari mi guardo un divx anche o faccio altro..

Sicuro che con slaky non avevi di questi prb? 256mb sono pochini.. e missà che non compilavi proprio tutto a manina  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

PS: Scusa per gli errori grammaticali e la lingua in "Fzeese" (ndr, da fatez landia). E' vagamente tardi  :Smile:  notte io stacco e chiudo.

----------

## hellraiser

no no...io i binari li odio...

io su slack ho sempre compilato tutto ma proprio tutto  a mano...con opportune modifiche al Makefile per ottimizzarlo al mio processore...e poi facevo i tgz...per una facile rimozone dei pakketti  :Smile: 

ti dico...adesso in fase di compilazione con mozilla aperto, xchat,xmms ho in utilizzo solo 

```

bash-2.05b# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        255632     170496      85136          0       9836      72256

-/+ buffers/cache:      88404     167228

Swap:       248996       5200     243796

```

come vedi non è un prob di ram  :Smile: 

----------

